# Statewide Fishing Regulations Meetings Announced



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Several DNR press releases went out this week announcing the spring meetings regarding the proposed changes to Brook Trout Bag Limits (raising it to 10) in the U.P. as well as proposed changes to the Pike and Muskie regulations. Local regulation changes and other topics of dicsussion will also be discussed on a site-by-site basis. 

I posted links to each of the press releases on GLFSA's facebook page, but the separate releases are kind of cumbersome. Below is a list I received today of all the meetings in one place. I plan to attend to attend either the Grayling or Cheboygan meeting depending on my schedule, hope to see some of you there.

Don

*Western Lake Superior Management Unit*
April 3rd from 7 to 9 pm (eastern time) Ishpeming Township Hall, Highway M-28 in west Ishpeming

April 4th from 6 to 8 pm (central time) at Gogebic Community College &#8211; Lindquist Center in Ironwood

April 5th from 7 to 9 pm (eastern time) at Michigan Technological University, Isle Royale Ballroom A-2 in Houghton

*Eastern Lake Superior Management Unit*
April 12th from 7:00 pm at the library in the Tahquamenon Area School in Newberry

April 25th from 7:00 pm at the Snyders Restaurant, 400 Cedar Street in Munising

*Northern Lake Michigan Management Unit*
March 27th from 5:30 pm to 6:30 pm (eastern time) at the Bay College Heirman Center, Room 952, 2001 N. Lincoln Road in Escanaba

March 28th from 5:30 pm to 6:30 pm (central time) at Bay College West, 2810 North US-2 in Iron Mountain

*Central Lake Michigan Management Unit*
April 18th from 6:00 pm to 9:00 pm at the Carl T. Johnson Center at Mitchell State Park in Cadillac

*Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit*
March 26th from 6:00 pm to 7:30 pm at the Delta Township Library, 5130 Davenport Road in Lansing

March 27th from 6:30 pm to 8:00 pm at the Portage Library, 300 Library Lane in Portage

April 23rd from 6:30 pm to 8:00 pm at the Plainfield Charter Township Office, 6161 Belmont Avenue NE in Belmont

*Northern Lake Huron Management Unit*
April 5th from 7:00 pm at Lake Superior State University &#8211; Cisler Center, 621 West Easterday Avenue in Sault Ste. Marie

April 12th from 7:00 pm at the Cheboygan Sportsman&#8217;s Club, 13516 Seffren Road in Cheboygan

April 16th from 7:00 pm at the Thunder Bay National Marine Sanctuary, 500 W. Fletcher Street in Alpena

April 19th from 7:00 pm at the Grayling Nature Park, 100 James Street in Grayling

*Southern Lake Huron Management Unit*
April 23rd from 7:00 pm to 9:00 pm at the Bay City State Recreation Area Visitors&#8217; Center

*Lake Erie Management Unit*
April 30th from 7:00 pm at 43825 West Oaks Drive in Novi


----------

